# Is this you? Hopefully.



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It's kinda hard to tell, could be any of ya.

I don't know if it has been posted before or not?
Wicked pic I think, I don't know about the caption though?
Looking at it now makes me smile, but when I'm that guy.
My eyes are workin' overtime tryin' to see through the roosts as everything is flying by @ light speed. It's intense & my adrenaline is through the roof. 
I don't think I smile until I'm done?

TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

better caption would be: Powder Wood.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I will carry the biggesst shit eating grin on my face clean through the entire run if it's powder like that picture.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

The dudes face is super gross with the snow boogers but yeah I'm so pumped to ride it's fucking insane


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I would caption that "NO FRIENDS"


----------

